# Path's Build for Rupnow's Hit Miss Engine



## Path (Jan 27, 2014)

Brian and others ...

Well it's about time ... posting my progress (as slow as it is) on Brian's Hit and Miss Engine. I haven't been able to work on it for at least 3-4 months maybe more for various reasons. And most of that has been making 2d sketches, solids, drawings and then assemblies. But I have some time now so I better get going.

I'm probably the last person to start this project and may very well be the last one to complete it. But it will get done and running. I will be following (for the most part) Brian's pdf drawings that were provided on his build thread, but converting them to SW 2014. Then I will make an assembly to see how the parts fit together. Then the drawings to make the parts using a manual lathe and mill and a CNC mill, the g-code will be provided via Camworks. A lot has already been done since I was following his thread closely during his build. But there is lot of work to be done, just hope I can do it in a timely fashion. However, I will break for family and paying fun.

Plan on lots of pictures and no doubt a lot of questions. Feel free to make comments and suggestions ... may keep me from doing something dumb.







I'll start with the base plate and you will undoubtedly notice that it's huge ... 2" longer and 1.5 wider. I thought that a bigger base would be good and why cut up a chunk of aluminum. If needed I can always make it smaller. The hole pattern is the same.







Shown is some of the material that I have gathered up so far... Brass for the Flywheels, found some 316 SS for the Cylinder, Aluminum for the Side Panels.
Even got the bearings.






Big cutter makes big cuts and looks nice too.






This is of course is the bottom where all the mounting screws go.






Trimming the edges.






Decided that I would like a chamfer and 90 degree corner. Sorry for the blurred picture.


That's it for now ... hope to add more next week. 

Pat H.


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Jan 27, 2014)

Pat--wonderful!!! I feel like a father who's just been told he can expect another child!!! Will follow carefully and help in any way I can.---Brian


----------



## Path (Feb 6, 2014)

Okay ... had some free time so here is an update on the HM. 


This first shot is after CNCing the side panel. The next step is to flip it over and remove the remaining material to get the correct thickness.







Action shot of that side panel. Really throws the coolant all over.







The other side panel. Here I still need to remove the thin material, then flip it over to finish off the other side.







The bearing caps. Still need the mounting holes drilled. That will be done on the manual mill.







The bearing cap is mounted on the side panel machining the bearing hole. The other panel was done the same way.







Action shot ...







That's it for now until next week. 

Pat H.


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Feb 6, 2014)

Keep them coming Pat!!!---Brian


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Feb 6, 2014)

Pat--I was talking to my Solidworks seller here in Ontario today about buying Solidworks 2014 (I'm still running 2012). He tells me there are some bad glitches in 2014 that they haven't been able to fix yet. How do you find it?---Brian


----------



## wagnmkr (Feb 6, 2014)

I am wondering why I can't see the pics in this thread. I see them in all the other ones.

Cheers,

Tom


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Feb 6, 2014)

Tom--I can't help you on that one. I'm seeing them fine here.---Brian


----------



## Path (Feb 7, 2014)

Brian Rupnow said:


> Pat--I was talking to my Solidworks seller here in Ontario today about buying Solidworks 2014 (I'm still running 2012). He tells me there are some bad glitches in 2014 that they haven't been able to fix yet. How do you find it?---Brian




The reseller in Ontario is going to have to be a lot more specific. What "bad glitches" is he referring to? I'm using SW 2014 SP1.0 Standard Version, I understand that they have just release SP 2.0 to resolve some issues. It just so happens that my reseller (an Applications Engineer, certified expert, trainer etc) was over tonight for a project we are working on and showed him your question. He basically had no answer and also wonder what issues he was referring to. He did say that some resellers suggest to wait until SP 2 is out before upgrading ... as a general rule. That way if a problem does exist, it will have been resolved in SP 1 or SP 2. 

I like my SW and have had no issues ... when I can't do something I get in touch with support and they guide me in the right direction. So far it has been me not SW. But I really don't use SW for the advance capabilities (even in Standard)... at least not yet.

If you like I can provide you with my reseller information. If wanted PM me.

Pat H


----------



## Path (Feb 7, 2014)

wagnmkr said:


> I am wondering why I can't see the pics in this thread. I see them in all the other ones.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Tom



Tom,

Don't know what's going on, but another person had a similar problem on another Forum (I think it was Team builds). He had a setting issue and was able to resolve it. I will look up the details and let you know.

What do get see in place of the photos?


Pat H.


----------



## weez (Feb 7, 2014)

I also cannot see the pictures.  There is just text with blank space between the lines where I assume is where the pictures should be.


----------



## gus (Feb 7, 2014)

One more Rupnow H&M Engine about to roar.

Promise .Will get get my H&M roaring with the H&M function.


----------



## wagnmkr (Feb 7, 2014)

Pat,I too am just getting the words and spaces.

Tom


----------



## wagnmkr (Feb 7, 2014)

OK,I got it sorted.

It was indeed a settings problem.

I went into my account ... On the left side scroll down to *Settings Options* ... 

Then down to *Edit Options* ...

Then to *Thread Display Options* ... 

At the bottom of that section there is a bit on displaying oversize pics ... you need to make sure there are 0(zero) in each of the boxes.

That fixed it for me.

Cheers,

Tom


----------



## Path (Feb 7, 2014)

wagnmkr said:


> OK,I got it sorted.
> 
> It was indeed a settings problem.
> 
> ...




Tom,

Glad you are able to see pics. Interesting though, as I scale all of the pictures down to 820 so that they would not be re-sized. Plus I don't have "0" in the boxes, they are blank.    Oh well, you are up and running and that's what counts.  Hope you enjoy.


Pat H


----------



## Path (Feb 7, 2014)

weez said:


> I also cannot see the pictures.  There is just text with blank space between the lines where I assume is where the pictures should be.




*weez*,

Does Tom's solution help you? If not, let me know and I will see what can be done.

Thanks for letting me know.

Pat H.


----------



## Path (Feb 7, 2014)

gus said:


> One more Rupnow H&M Engine about to roar.
> 
> Promise .Will get get my H&M roaring with the H&M function.




Gus,

Glad to see that your following along ... mine will probably be long process. 

Later, 


Pat H.


----------



## weez (Feb 7, 2014)

Path said:


> *weez*,
> 
> Does Tom's solution help you? If not, let me know and I will see what can be done.
> 
> ...



It did not work.  It looks like you are hosting these pictures on www.phutcheson.net, correct?  I get a server not found message when trying to access your website.


----------



## Path (Feb 7, 2014)

*weez*,

Yes, I store my pictures using my website host. If you can't view my website then you won't be able to see the pictures on this forum.

Back in March 2013 you made a post in Team Build #8 (page 36 #359).

Take look on page 42 post #416 ... that's were the problem starts.
Read thru to page 43 post #426 ... that's were the problem is solved.

See if that helps,


Pat H.


----------



## weez (Feb 8, 2014)

Path said:


> *weez*,
> 
> Yes, I store my pictures using my website host. If you can't view my website then you won't be able to see the pictures on this forum.
> 
> ...



Thanks Pat.  That was my problem.  It is working now.


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Feb 8, 2014)

Oh sure--Yesterday I could see the pictures. Now I can't. Pat--did you change something at your end?


----------



## rythmnbls (Feb 8, 2014)

Its definitely a DNS issue, I'm affected as well. If I do a whois on the domain name phutcheson.net it returns name-servers ...

NS5.ULTRAWHB.COM and
NS6.ULTRAWHB.COM

Neither of these servers are ping-able or are responding to DNS queries. Some googling of both those name-servers returns alternate name-servers of 
ns100.whbdns.com, and ns101.whbdns.com, if I use these to look up www.phutcheson.net it resolves and I can see the pictures.

Regards.

Steve.


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Feb 8, 2014)

Now it is 8:52 A.M., about 1/2 hour since I last posted and now I can see the pictures again. What on earth is going on????


----------



## Path (Feb 8, 2014)

*Brian,*

No ...  did nothing at this end. The only thing I can think of is maybe the site went down for a while. 

This issue has not re-occurred since the last time (March 2013) unless no one is reporting the problem. 

Thanks for letting me know, I'll try to find out if the site went down or what the problem is.

*Steve,*

Can you PM me about your findings? I have no idea about the DNS issue nor the site names that you came up with. 

Thanks,

Anyone else having a problem?


Pat H.


----------



## Path (Feb 22, 2014)

Time for another update...






Here is what the assembly looks like so far. For some reason I didn't take any pictures of the Cylinder Head. I guess I just got too busy with it. If anyone would like to see more of it I can take a few and post them. I had 4 separate CnC programs to carve this little guy out. 






Getting ready to cut the Water Jacket from this stock of Aluminum. 






This view is the front, also had a program for the back, top and curve bottom.






This is the top surface ... cutting out water pocket, that's a 4" 2 flute EM doing all the work. Cuts nice without chatter, with the correct Feeds and Speeds of course.






Action shot.

The next few items will be the valve cage (might as well press those in), cylinder (that's going to be an interesting fit), water jacket retainer (should be simple). Beyond that I'll have to wait and see what develops.

So I'm along a little faster and hope to get more done this week and next.

*Please* if can't see these pictures let me know!


Enjoy,


Pat H


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Feb 22, 2014)

Pat--No seeum pictures!!--Brian


----------



## Path (Feb 22, 2014)

Don't know what's going on. I see them on this computer but not the another one. I don't see any on the other one and there is no indication that they are missing. Just a white few line of white space.

Can't work on it now will try later.
:wall::wall:


Pat H.


----------



## Path (Feb 22, 2014)

I tried to log on using the laptop ... my site would not come up.

At about 5 minutes ago my other (older desk top) started showing the pictures. Retried my lap top .. now getting website.

Well it appears that my web site is back up.

I guess its time to call my provider and see what's going on.

Try again Brian ...


Pat H


----------



## weez (Feb 22, 2014)

I cannot see the pictures nor access your website.


----------



## Path (Feb 22, 2014)

weez,

I can't get on my website either   ... will  try again tomorrow  morning.

Thanks for reporting it. 

Pat H


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Mar 1, 2014)

Today I can see your pictures.---Nice work.---Brian


----------



## Path (Mar 23, 2014)

Update time ... 





The cylinder getting the notches cut out to give the screw threads a little more room. It's made from SS316 which cuts very nice on the lathe ... it still needs a little more honing, but other than that ... it's ready to go.








Water Jacket retainer mounting holes ... once the turning on the lathe is done it's a simple matter to mill the holes for the mounting screws.







Here is a lousy :wall: picture of pressing the Valve Cage into the Cylinder Head, using a brass button to protect the edge.








This photo is the same only much better Thmstaged photo) ... but in focus.








Assembled pieces







Close up of Cylinder installed in Water Jacket.








Water Jacket and Retainer Ring plus the Cylinder ... nice fit.








Start of Con rod ....








Touching off the z axis ready to mill








Finished top side ...







Installed bearing (slip fit, will probably use a drop of Loctite when ready)
Still need to flip over and mill the bottom side. To do that I need to make some soft jaws to hold it. Not hard just need to do it.

That's it for now ... haven't decided which part to do next, maybe the piston.


Pat H.


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Mar 23, 2014)

Amazing work Pat. Glad to see you are still "Carrying on".----Brian


----------



## Path (Mar 24, 2014)

Thanks Brian   ... also thanks for providing all those drawings!

Hang in there as I'm sure I will have lots of questions when I start assembling her together. 

Pat H


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Apr 25, 2014)

Pat--How is the build going? We still can't see any of your pictures.---Brian


----------



## Path (Apr 27, 2014)

rythmnbls said:


> Its definitely a DNS issue, I'm affected as well. If I do a whois on the domain name phutcheson.net it returns name-servers ...
> 
> NS5.ULTRAWHB.COM and
> NS6.ULTRAWHB.COM
> ...




Brian,

Again thanks for the notice ...

Saturday I changed the DNS to the correct name servers as Steve said.

This should take care of the issue ... so give it another look.

Pat H


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Apr 27, 2014)

Marvelous Pat!! I can see the pictures clearly now, and it looks really good. Keep up the great work.---Brian


----------



## creast (Apr 27, 2014)

Awesome work Path!
Wish I had a mill like that.. with coolant and cnc???
What make is it?

Cheers!


----------



## Path (Apr 28, 2014)

*Brain* ... thanks. 

*creast*: The cnc I'm using is a Haas Tm-2p. It's a 3 axes, but I have the wiring for a 4th if ever needed. That makes it a plug and play so all I need is the rotary. Yes, the coolant does shoot out and makes a mess (inside ) but it does a lot for the cooling the tools and removing the chips from the cutter... also gives it a nice finish. 
I got it about 3 years ago and still learning how to use it. I used to write my own coded but the projects were too complicated and took too long to complete so now I use Solidworks and Camsworks to get the jobs done.

I hope to get back to H & M this week and will post more pictures. 

Later,

Pat H


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Jun 23, 2014)

Pat--Are you still plugging away at the Rupnow Engine? We haven't heard from you in ages. Cogsy from Australia just posted last week, and he has his engine running, and is working on the hit and miss mechanism now.----Brian


----------



## Path (Jun 25, 2014)

Brian

Sorry to say that I haven't been able to get back to your engine yet.
There has been a steady steam of jobs that I have been working on that takes all of my time. Which is good. 
Looking ahead, I expect a slow down in the next week or so then 
I will get back to it ... as it is a fun project.

Also good to hear that Cogsy engine is running, I'll check his post.

Thanks for the followup.

Pat


----------

